# Image test



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

Hello, 

Can I do an image test in this section?

Having some trouble getting images from my smug mug account to show up on forums.

Is this showing up?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

No image in that post yet.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Well not ALL photo storage sites will work with ALL forums sites. 
That is just the way it is, and that is why most folks use Photobucket as they work with most forums sites.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> most folks use Photobucket as they work with most forums sites.


I find Dropbox to be the easiest way to host images.

Note also that the HT forum supports uploading images to the forum. To insert an image into a post click the yellow "insert image" icon in the menu above the editing window. You will be prompted for the web address of the image you wish to insert.


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

Hmm, image not showing from my smugmug account.

How do I post an image from my dropbox?

I copied the image link from my dropbox directory but when I paste into this post it doesn't show up.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

cast iron said:


> Hmm, image not showing from my smugmug account.
> 
> How do I post an image from my dropbox?
> 
> I copied the image link from my dropbox directory but when I paste into this post it doesn't show up.


Start with







. Paste the link to the image between those (no spaces).


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Nevada said:


> Start with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this showing up?


https://jackson5.smugmug.com/photos/i-xWkRdmC/0/S/i-xWkRdmC-S.jpg

[/QUOTE]

He did have it surrounded with the imgs in his first post, the image just is not showing up.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> > Is this showing up?
> >
> >
> > https://jackson5.smugmug.com/photos/i-xWkRdmC/0/S/i-xWkRdmC-S.jpg
> ...


The linked image is not reachable. My browser displays a blank page when I click on that link.


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

How about this???


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

There is is now it is showing in the OP. Yeah....


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> There is is now it is showing in the OP. Yeah....


Finally, thanks.


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

Trying another security setting...
It shows up in preview, can you guys see the image?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Yes, you done good.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Is there some reason why you have to post pictures from a hosting site instead of just uploading them directly from your computer? That's faster and a lot less complicated.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

backwoodsman7 said:


> Is there some reason why you have to post pictures from a hosting site instead of just uploading them directly from your computer? That's faster and a lot less complicated.


As far as I know, it is. Then you have all your pictures in one spot, instead of wondering where you stuck them on the forum so you can link to then again. Once a picture is on the Internet, you almost never have to upload it again. (Think of putting a picture on your mantel, your window, and your desk. Instead, you put a picture on your mantel, and a blank frame on your desk and window that link the one on the mantel.)


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

backwoodsman7 said:


> Is there some reason why you have to post pictures from a hosting site instead of just uploading them* directly from your computer?* That's faster and a lot less complicated.


 You sure can load them directly from your computer. Just like this one is directly from my computers picture folder.

Click on Post and then go down to 
*Additional Options*

*Attach Files*
Valid file extensions: bmp doc gif jpe jpeg jpg pdf png

* Manage Attachments* -----Click on that

And then click on *choose file*. Find your picture file Choose the picture you want and then click on *Upload* and bingo that picture is then attached to your post. 
Just like this picture is.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

backwoodsman7 said:


> Is there some reason why you have to post pictures from a hosting site instead of just uploading them directly from your computer? That's faster and a lot less complicated.


Image hosting is a relatively new feature at HT. Many members have become accustomed to hosting their own images.

There is also the question of HT's image hosting policy, which I'm not sure about. Even if I was aware of the policy it would still be subject to change. HT hosted images could be subject to being removed at some point in the future to preserve disk space.

When I post a solution to a computer problem I expect that some non-members will find my post through search engines. I want the images to be there to help explain the solution, even if it has been several years since I posted. If I host images myself I have direct control over how long they will be available.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I just click on the paperclip to the right of the upper menu bar on the reply window (or new thread window). A new window pops up and I choose the file from my computer. Easy peasy. It took me a little while to get used to the fact no preview image shows up -- but if you scroll down, then the title of the image appears under "attachments".


----------

